# Driftwood Question...



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

I just recently setup my 55gal tank and went on a driftwood gathering trip to the beach. I have attached a few photos of what i found.. now i dont plan on putting it all in there but i wanted some varity. My question is how do i prep this for my aquarium? Ive heard a few different methods like boiling, and just simple leaving them in water.

Heres the driftwood i found...

















Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You'll definitely want to boil, bake, or bleach it to kill any hitchhikers, then you can soak in a container til it sinks.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Do i need to use straight bleach? Would it also be enough to put the larger pieces in a big container and pour boiling water over them then let them soak? I just dont have a pot big enough to fit some of the pieces in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd go 1:8 bleach:water . You don't need that much bleach to kill whatever is there, plus going any higher means you have to soak it longer afterward to make sure you get the bleach out.

Boiling it is the best IMO as it also helps it sink a little faster.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Do i have to submerge it in boiling water for a certain amount of time? can i use a large tote and simply pour boiling water over the pieces then let them soak? I appreciate the help... but the more info the better.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I would use fishing line an tie the wood to a rock or something heavy. That way you can put it in the tank right away. Pouring boiling water on it won't expose it to boiled water long enough. You need it to be submerged in boiling water for a while to kill everything off, also it helps get the rotten wood separated from the log. Which would cause issues in the water params


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Am i able to use driftwood that was found in the ocean? or should i not bother with it?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

If you boil the wood I think it will be ok. A little salt water isn't to bad, they use some for treatment. I would just boil it an then saturate it for a few days then maybe do one more quick boil just for sure sake. Some guys with more experience could tell you better. I took my drift wood from the creeks up here in the mountains but it wasn't salt water.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Since i cant boil them (dont have a pot big enough to submerge them).... does anyone have any information on what temp to bake them at... and for how long?


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive used a 5 gallon bucket b4 and just got two pots of water boiling... them poured them in to cover the wood and let it sit for about a half hour or longer, then i repeated it a couple more times.. its not exactly boiling it but ive not had any problems in the tank after.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ I think im going to try this on the cleaner pieces. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

oops... lol


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I did the same thing,gathering driftwood, and I through it in the bath tub in sculding hot water let it soak for a half hour full submerged and repeated this 3 times and through it in the tank below. I used fishing line tied to the drift wood then to .50 piece size suction cups and its anchored to the walls and below the substrate. No issues at all.


----------

